

Facebook for “Tweens” Launches Today - Are We Too Obsessed with Social Networks? - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/01/19/facebook-for-tweens-launches-today-are-we-too-obsessed-with-social-networks/
What are your thoughts on social networks aimed for "Tweens?"
======
sliggity
What are your thoughts on social networks aimed for "Tweens?" Positive or
negative developmental impacts?

